
How to make the Smart Home less “stupid” - andyers
https://eengenious.com/how-to-make-the-smart-home-less-stupid/
======
TechWatcher
My solution: Transceivers that can be reconfigured – automatically, under
firmware control -- to respond to the detected wireless standard integrated
with these wireless microcontrollers (see
[http://goo.gl/8K3hdM](http://goo.gl/8K3hdM)), would solve the
interoperability problem.

------
brudgers
Original:
[http://www.digikey.com/en/articles/techzone/2015/oct/wireles...](http://www.digikey.com/en/articles/techzone/2015/oct/wireless-
microcontrollers-enable-the-smart-home)

------
girishmhatre500
besides interoperability, there are security and reliability issues

